# Nvidia Systemsteuerung / Bild strecken etc.



## oxoViperoxo (30. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein Game (Battlefield Vietnam) welches eine maximale Auflösung von 1600x1200 hat. Aus Qualitätsgründen möchte ich diese benutzen, obwohl mein Bildschirm diese nicht unterstützt (1920x1200). Nun konnte ich in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung früher einfach das Bild strecken lassen. Nun ist der Punkt für mich aber nicht mehr ersichtlich. Weiß Jemand, worunter dies nun ist, oder kennt einer eine andere Methode?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2011)

Komisch, ich kann die Skalierungsmethode im Treiber(Nvidia-Systemsteuerung) unter "Anzeige" -> "Desktopgröße und -Position einstellen" auwählen.  Das Thema hatten wir schon mal im Forum und am Ende lag es glaube am Monitor, ich weiß es aber nicht mehr ganz genau.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. Juli 2011)

kannst du mal ein Bild davon machen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. Juli 2011)

Hmm, bei mir sieht das ganz anders aus ( 280.xx Treiber )

Edit.: glaube ich habs. Aber die Beta scheint noch Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Juli 2011)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe ein Game (Battlefield Vietnam) welches eine maximale Auflösung von 1600x1200 hat.


 
Battlefield Vietnam | Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------

